# Secret Santa Art Exchange! (FINAL GIFTS ON #213)



## Balverine (Nov 9, 2017)

'Tis the season for secret santas!! Since my last one went so well, I will be doing another art exchange for Christmas (or whatever holiday you celebrate ; P )

This exchange is specifically for OCs and AC mayors!

*Special thanks to himeki for doing extra art!!*

A few of you drew art for people who dropped out/have been removed, so I'm sending you bells as an apology for you wasting your talents o no




Spoiler: getcho gifts!!



***If you don't see your name, your santa hasn't quite finished your gift! You WILL have it very soon, I promise!!*



Spoiler: Issi


















Spoiler: xSuperMario64x













Spoiler: Jint













Spoiler: skarmoury



sta.sh link w multiple versions!





Spoiler: KaydeeKrunk













Spoiler: lunatepic



https://s3.amazonaws.com/colorslive/jpg_512x512/3940235-1fOGbHidJ1SjBW2P.jpg[/spoiler]

[spoiler=A r i a n e][img]https://i.imgur.com/lcFYmeF.png





Spoiler: chessie16













Spoiler: Hephsin-Latte



sta.sh with multiple versions!





Spoiler: Bloody_House













Spoiler: bug2buga













Spoiler: Pearls



sta.sh w multiple versions!!





Spoiler: himeki













Spoiler: Stepheroo













Spoiler: EvieEvening23













Spoiler: namiieco













Spoiler: Kammm













Spoiler: apharel













Spoiler: Lorrai

















Spoiler: WordKnight













Spoiler: Gracelia













Spoiler: Dedenne2














Please let me know if you have any questions! c:​


----------



## himeki (Nov 9, 2017)

tbh i was just about to make one of these! nice one 
ill defo sign up when they open!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Nov 9, 2017)

Was totes waiting for this! ^^
 Deffo will be signing up~


----------



## dedenne (Nov 9, 2017)

Might sign up...

Rip to whoever gets my art lmao


----------



## Balverine (Nov 9, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Might sign up...
> 
> Rip to whoever gets my art lmao



as long as effort is put into it, all is good!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 9, 2017)

Ohhhh yes please!! This will be my first art exchange, I've always wanted to try one


----------



## Sloom (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh my gosh I wish I could draw. Lol well have fun everyone.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 9, 2017)

!! yesss definitely gonna sign up, can't wait to do another one of these :00


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 9, 2017)

I miiiiight do this and not drop out. I'll need to think though....my art is a bit better so possibly I can do it


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 9, 2017)

OH YEAH IM DOING IT AGAIN THIS YEAR!!​


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 9, 2017)

this will be my first art exchange!

Even though I don't like drawing humans, I've been developing my style and got a better grasp of color theory and relativity so I think I can make my secret santa happy.


----------



## mocha. (Nov 9, 2017)

this is such a cute idea!

I?ve never exchanged or traded art before so I?m definitely signing up for this when the time comes c:

And for those of you doubting your artistic abilities - please don?t!
Christmas time is all about giving and as long as you?ve put effort and thought into it then all is well ~


----------



## Balverine (Nov 9, 2017)

mocha. said:


> this is such a cute idea!
> 
> I’ve never exchanged or traded art before so I’m definitely signing up for this when the time comes c:
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree totally!! like I said, as long as you put effort into it, it's great!!


----------



## Balverine (Nov 10, 2017)

Just a reminder that signups open tomorrow!!


----------



## mocha. (Nov 11, 2017)

it's the 11th where i am!

SIGN ME UP ~~~


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 11, 2017)

yeah it's the 11th here as well. Sign me up!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 11, 2017)

Sign me the heck up​


----------



## dedenne (Nov 11, 2017)

Sign me up y’all

I bet there’s a form lol


----------



## Balverine (Nov 11, 2017)

Signups are open on the OP!! it's a form, yeah, lol

sorry, was busy christmas shopping


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 11, 2017)

I signed up! so excitinggg


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 11, 2017)

Signed up B


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Might sign up...
> 
> Rip to whoever gets my art lmao



Don't worry, that's how I felt when I did this I think last year or two years ago.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 12, 2017)

All signed up ^^


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 12, 2017)

signed up and can't wait! :0


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2017)

signed up!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 12, 2017)

finally found the sign up sheet

bloop


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 12, 2017)

Ayyy I'm excited for this! Just signed up !!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2017)

Signed up, I know my art isn't top notch, but I'll probably do a real piece on fire alpaca instead of my usual mspaint stuff, so it will be BETTER I promise!


----------



## Pearls (Nov 12, 2017)

I signed up!


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm signing up! <3


----------



## Keldi (Nov 12, 2017)

Edited: I was thinking of drawing anything for anyone(my usual art secret Santa) ^_^"
Oh well, have fun everyone! I'll just make my usual "wishing all of you happy holidays" drawing =)


----------



## Balverine (Nov 14, 2017)

Doot!

Got a lot of signups already, this is gonna be good~


----------



## Balverine (Nov 16, 2017)

Bump o uo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 17, 2017)

Can't wait to get my person! =D I'm already like, AMPED UP for Christmas. XD


----------



## WordKnight (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm gonna join in on this, it'll be my first time doing something like this.

Also how do I put my OCS picture In the signup sheet?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 18, 2017)

WordKnight said:


> I'm gonna join in on this, it'll be my first time doing something like this.
> 
> Also how do I put my OCS picture In the signup sheet?



You can just link to where ever you have the picture at! Like, if you upload it to imgur or something, put the URL in, or you can link to a sta.sh or toyhou.se page


----------



## Balverine (Nov 19, 2017)

boop! might close signups early if I stop getting entries


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

I wanna sign up for this but I don't have the artistic ability to match up with a lot of the people that have been signing up lmao


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 19, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I wanna sign up for this but I don't have the artistic ability to match up with a lot of the people that have been signing up lmao



As long as you try it's okay! I would love to see what you can come up with c: ❤


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> As long as you try it's okay! I would love to see what you can come up with c: ❤



I did it. ;; And I wasn't even sure who to get drawn? hnnng


----------



## Chicha (Nov 22, 2017)

This sounds like a dumb question but what would a chibi qualify as? Full body??


----------



## Balverine (Nov 22, 2017)

Chicha said:


> This sounds like a dumb question but what would a chibi qualify as? Full body??



If it's a full body chibi, then it goes in full body! and if it's a chibi bust, it'd go in bustshot! it doesn't matter what style it is, just if it's full body, bust, etc

it's not a dumb question, I've actually been asked several times c:


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 22, 2017)

Signed up....I'm ready to do this


----------



## namiieco (Nov 22, 2017)

i finally got round to signing up :>
im excited to see who i draw


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 22, 2017)

I signed up, haven't done something like this before but I figure it'll be a nice way to kick off my winter break.


----------



## Balverine (Nov 22, 2017)

Got a lot of signups! I'm super pumped!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Glad to see more people joining in! Can't wait to see who will draw mine with all these talented artists!


----------



## Lorrai (Nov 24, 2017)

Am excited to join in the fun! ❤♪♫


----------



## Balverine (Nov 24, 2017)

Just a few more days til signups end unless I stop getting entries c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Just a few more days til signups end unless I stop getting entries c:



iT'S HAPPENINGGGG


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi~ I've signed up. I think I did this ... 2 years ago (maybe) and it was pretty fun (̨̡ ‾᷄ ❤ ‾᷅ )̧̢


----------



## Balverine (Nov 25, 2017)

I love all art exchanges = 3=
I'm currently apart of 4 between here and tumblr lol


----------



## Kautalya (Nov 25, 2017)

I just signed up!!! so excited for the resultssss


----------



## Balverine (Nov 26, 2017)

Bumpin' c:

Just a few more days!


----------



## bug2buga (Nov 26, 2017)

hey just a quick question, can i check off everything on "what will you be offering"? (i can do a fullbody/bust/headshot), and are we required to do one of those specifically?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 26, 2017)

bug2buga said:


> hey just a quick question, can i check off everything on "what will you be offering"? (i can do a fullbody/bust/headshot), and are we required to do one of those specifically?



you can check them all! even I checked multiples, because it just kinda depends on what you feel like lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

if we checked one, but we decide to do another, is it okay as long as we go "up" ??
like, for example, only headshot gets checked, but ends up doing a fullbody or a bust?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 26, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> if we checked one, but we decide to do another, is it okay as long as we go "up" ??
> like, for example, only headshot gets checked, but ends up doing a fullbody or a bust?



Yep, totally fine!


----------



## apharel (Nov 27, 2017)

Back from exams and ready to participate again! :3


----------



## Balverine (Nov 29, 2017)

tomorrow is the last day for signups!!
as in the 29th lol, cause it's still 15 minutes 'til midnight here x P


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 29, 2017)

Can I sign up?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I sign up? I have always wanted to swap art!


----------



## Balverine (Nov 29, 2017)

Mayordaisy said:


> Can I sign up?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can I sign up? I have always wanted to swap art!



Of course! The signup form is on the OP!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Nov 29, 2017)

Entered! Just in time lol


----------



## Kamzitty (Nov 29, 2017)

What a cute idea!! I'm going to enter as soon as I finish drawing up an updated ref of my OC ^-^


----------



## Balverine (Nov 29, 2017)

Signups will close tomorrow around 2pm CST!! because that's my lunch break lmao

so glad to see everyone excited for it > w <


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 30, 2017)

Signed up!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 30, 2017)

aaaaaaa the excitement

ok what am I doing here I'm supposed to be learning how to digital colour

or my art will look like a flop

mmmmm


----------



## Balverine (Nov 30, 2017)

imma just leave the signups open til I get off work (in about an hour) and then ill start matching tomorrow c:


----------



## Balverine (Nov 30, 2017)

Signups are officially closed!!
Matching will begin tomorrow!! c:

Thank you all for participating, I can't wait to see what you all draw!!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 30, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Signups are officially closed!!
> Matching will begin tomorrow!! c:
> 
> Thank you all for participating, I can't wait to see what you all draw!!!



THIS IS SO EXCITING AHHHH


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 1, 2017)

So what do we do when we're done with the art? Post it here or.....?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 1, 2017)

Lorrai said:


> So what do we do when we're done with the art? Post it here or.....?



Send it to me, please c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm super excited to do my best ;v; hnnng


----------



## EloquentElixir (Dec 1, 2017)

now let’s see who i got this year :3c​


----------



## Balverine (Dec 1, 2017)

All matches have been made 0 v0

I'll start sending out private messages soon!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> All matches have been made 0 v0
> 
> I'll start sending out private messages soon!!









My body is ready.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 1, 2017)

I know Stepheroo wanted to change which OC she linked in her form, but if anyone else did, please resend it to me because I was a dong and deleted my PMs without looking haa


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 1, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> My body is ready.



OMFG I LOVE THIS HAHA


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 1, 2017)

Gah! I keep refreshing to see if I've gotten my info yet. I'm too impatient lol.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 1, 2017)

Lorrai said:


> Gah! I keep refreshing to see if I've gotten my info yet. I'm too impatient lol.



im hurrying im hurrying lmao
im multitasking but everyone will have their match by tonight!!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 1, 2017)

All but 4 of the matches have been sent!
And those 4 are because I'm waiting for a response from one half lol.


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> All but 4 of the matches have been sent!
> And those 4 are because I'm waiting for a response from one half lol.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate you orchestrating this, it was so nice of you!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2017)

Got my match and I'm excited to start sketching stuff out for it! Hopefully I'll get some time to work on it on my days off.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 2, 2017)

Alright, gotta correct a few broken links then everyone should have their match!!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks for planning this, Zeppeli!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 2, 2017)

It's difficult enough for me to host an exchange with 30ish people, but one of my friends is doing one with over 200 people and doing it by herself and I can't imagine the stress lmao

ANYWAY
Everyone should have their match now! I'm working on getting broken links fixed.
Please let me know if you haven't received your match or if you have any questions/problems!


----------



## apharel (Dec 3, 2017)

I... didn't get a match. D8

But maybe my application didn't go thru. ;_;


----------



## Balverine (Dec 3, 2017)

I got it, I just managed not to send it to you somehow o no
should be sent now!!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 4, 2017)

Already got a few arts submitted 0 v0
Don't feel pressured, tho, take your time!!

And I'm planning a special gift for everyone ~ v0


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 4, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> And I'm planning a special gift for everyone ~ v0



WHAAAAAAAT


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 9, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> And I'm planning a special gift for everyone ~ v0



nice! can't wait

also nice avi


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm super stoked, I've only done a general outline/base thing for mine so far because I've been so busy with work, but I can't wait to start lining and deciding on colors and stuff. It's fun working on something more serious than my usual doodles, so I hope it comes out okay!


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 9, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm super stoked, I've only done a general outline/base thing for mine so far because I've been so busy with work, but I can't wait to start lining and deciding on colors and stuff. It's fun working on something more serious than my usual doodles, so I hope it comes out okay!



I'm sure it'll come out great!!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 9, 2017)

Two weeks until the deadline 0 v0
I'm super pumped, I can't wait to hand out gifts~


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 9, 2017)

Sorry I?ve yet to finish, it will be complete soon though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

I hope it's not an issue, but I won't be able to start mine until after December 15th. This week is finals week and I'm busy as frick lol


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm running late too, but I'll definitely make the deadline ^^


----------



## himeki (Dec 9, 2017)

i've not even started OOPS
i generally do everything in one sitting tho, so yea ill defo make the deadline haha


----------



## Balverine (Dec 9, 2017)

You guys are all fine, I didn't expect everyone to be done by now lol

if anyone needs that 5-day extension, let me know > w<


----------



## Zane (Dec 9, 2017)

i forgot to sign up AGAI N


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2017)

Glad I'm not the only one behind... >.< At least I actually have days off in a row this week and will have some time to work on it! =D


----------



## dedenne (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh ops where's my black ink pen lol

I'll just use pink HOPE THEY DON'T MIND lol


----------



## Balverine (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm sure it'll be great lol

I'm, like, halfway done with my special gift so I'm not quite finished, either : P


----------



## Balverine (Dec 14, 2017)

Nine days to turn in art, everyone!!
Please let me know if you need an extension asap!!!

As of right now, I have about a third of the art turned in, which isn't bad, I just want to make sure everyone gets art c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 15, 2017)

About 80% done with mine, just need to add some more smaller details and some shading and I'll be done. It's turning out suprisingly well! I hope they like it! <3!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Dec 15, 2017)

As I've broken up from college now, i'm gonna start working on my art piece~


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm on track with Christmas presents and I have the entire week-end free for photoshopping and drawing!! I'm excited, I haven't had time to draw in weeks so this will be a nice opportunity to do it a little ^^


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 15, 2017)

i just need to shade and add a background, and then i should be all done. i'll try to work on it today


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 15, 2017)

I finished! Yay! I'm like really proud of it cause I tried a bunch of new things and I feel like I'm getting better acquainted with fire alpaca too and I WISH IT WASN'T SECRET CAUSE I WANNA SHARE IT WITH THE WORLD OMFG


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I finished! Yay! I'm like really proud of it cause I tried a bunch of new things and I feel like I'm getting better acquainted with fire alpaca too and I WISH IT WASN'T SECRET CAUSE I WANNA SHARE IT WITH THE WORLD OMFG



I actually had a question about that! we're allowed to share and post after everyone gets their drawing, right?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 15, 2017)

Yep! You can do whatever you like with it within reason haha


----------



## namiieco (Dec 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I finished! Yay! I'm like really proud of it cause I tried a bunch of new things and I feel like I'm getting better acquainted with fire alpaca too and I WISH IT WASN'T SECRET CAUSE I WANNA SHARE IT WITH THE WORLD OMFG



ME TOOO
i spent a good couple of days on it and im happy with it ^^


----------



## Balverine (Dec 17, 2017)

I have about half of the art now!!!
6 days until the deadline, please turn in your work soon!!

you guys are awesome, thanks for participating c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 17, 2017)

i'm so happy this whole exchange happened!
thanks again, zeppeli!


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2017)

sorry in advance for u if i end up handing in my art at like. 11:59pm on dec 22nd im really lazy and i work better under pressure so


----------



## dedenne (Dec 18, 2017)

I think I might need an extension ;-;

At least line art is done


----------



## Balverine (Dec 18, 2017)

You guys are making me nervous lmao

that's totally fine, @dedenne2!!


----------



## himeki (Dec 18, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> You guys are making me nervous lmao
> 
> that's totally fine, @dedenne2!!



kjhdkJHDKJHKJhkjdh dont worry ill defo hand it in on time! i just might be,,,,close to the deadline LMAO


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 18, 2017)

Zeppeli, at 11:59pm the night of the deadline, waiting for submissions.







Zeppeli, after all submissions are in.







​


----------



## Balverine (Dec 19, 2017)

too true lmaooooo

as a person who is generally in a state of despair, stuff like this gets me super stressed out even though I enjoy running it and I trust that most (if not all) of you guys will have stuff done on time lol


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 19, 2017)

Got my line art done and started coloring today. Should finish mine up tomorrow, if not, the next day.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 19, 2017)

i'm gonna have to do mine with pencil and paper. pencil crayons, too. sai is gonna kill me and my computer, i just can't handle it. hopefully person who gets my art will be okay with it....


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 20, 2017)

Yay, finished! ^_^ I can't wait until they all go out! So excites!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 20, 2017)

3 more days! i cant wait to see who i got :>


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 20, 2017)

namiieco said:


> 3 more days! i cant wait to see who i got :>



Do you mean who got you? XD


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 20, 2017)

we've all got each other.....[SUB]'s backs. #appreciation[/SUB]


----------



## Balverine (Dec 21, 2017)

gUYS 3 DAYS LEFT and only two people have asked for the extension pls turn in your art soon so I don't die lmao

I'll prob send out PM reminders tomorrow for everyone who hasn't responded to this thread because I haven't heard from some of you since the event started and that worries me lol


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 21, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> gUYS 3 DAYS LEFT and only two people have asked for the extension pls turn in your art soon so I don't die lmao
> 
> I'll prob send out PM reminders tomorrow for everyone who hasn't responded to this thread because I haven't heard from some of you since the event started and that worries me lol



idk, you might get all the entries at 11:59pm or something.


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 21, 2017)

zeppeli gets anxious around the silent types #confirmed


----------



## Pearls (Dec 21, 2017)

sorry I'm taking so long, I've done the sketch and like half of the lineart, I've just been really busy with school but we're off for the holidays now so I'll try get it finished today! ^^


----------



## himeki (Dec 21, 2017)

H yeah im working on it now almost done the lineart haha


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 21, 2017)

ooh! 2 more days left (I think)! For me, I'm ahead of everyone else so it says I only need to wait one more day but timezones are weird


----------



## himeki (Dec 21, 2017)

handed mine in!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 22, 2017)

we're getting there! Only a few left o vo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 22, 2017)

Woo! We're so close! I hope everyone gets a chance to finish on time! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



EvieEvening23 said:


> idk, you might get all the entries at 11:59pm or something.



11:59:59 to be FAIR. 
Zeppeli would probs explode or something.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

Where do we submit our art? Do we just send it to you in a PM?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 22, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Where do we submit our art? Do we just send it to you in a PM?



yep, just send it to me please and thank!!


----------



## Jint (Dec 22, 2017)

Sent mines in!
​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

Just submitted mine! ~♡


----------



## Balverine (Dec 22, 2017)

thanks guys! !!!! I think im only missing about 5 now!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 22, 2017)

Submitted mine a while back, hope my secret person enjoys it just as much as I loved drawing it aaa ; v; (I was busy being dragged around everywhere the past week so I only got to sit down and finish everything yesterday pfft -- )


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2017)

///sweats

i finished the piece for my secret santa~ it was really fun to make! i'm so excited to see everyones piece~

and happy holidays to you all!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 23, 2017)

Alright, the final tally is seven to go with two extensions!!

One person hasn't replied to be at all, so I might be doing art in their place
other than that, everything seems to be going smoothly!!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 23, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Alright, the final tally is seven to go with two extensions!!
> 
> One person hasn't replied to be at all, so I might be doing art in their place
> other than that, everything seems to be going smoothly!!



Can't wait for the art to be sent out!


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 23, 2017)

oof gonna try to power through the rest of mine today (ง •̀_•́)ง

can't wait to see everyone else's art!!


----------



## Kazelle (Dec 23, 2017)

i didnt enter, but im excited to see everyone’s exchanges ^^


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 23, 2017)

oh i didn't know there was a theme...lol i didn't make the art christmas-themed. hopefully that's fine.

i'm trying to upload it here with imgur but it keeps showing up as a box :/ maybe google can help...


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 23, 2017)

Are they all going to be shared here for everyone to see or will you be PMing everyone theirs?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 23, 2017)

I will probably share them all on the OP! that's what I did with my end-of-summer one, and it worked out well!
I have four to go u nu

Most likely, I'll start posting them tonight or tomorrow after my festivities are done!!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 23, 2017)

eeeeeee, I can't wait~


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 24, 2017)

This is so exciting! I'm v v glad that there's only a few left to collect and it's not an outstanding number.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2017)

EEEEE! I'm so excited!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 24, 2017)

ahhh i can't wait


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 24, 2017)

How many people total entered? Did you ever say?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 24, 2017)

I feel like mine is gonna hate it :'(


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 24, 2017)

Mayordaisy said:


> I feel like mine is gonna hate it :'(



Don't feel that way! Even if you're not confident in your skills, that's not what this is about. Everyone should be grateful for what they receive, no matter that degree of skill. Someone still took the time to put in the work to make something for them and if anyone is ungrateful, they shouldn't be here.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm sure everyone will love everythign!!

sorry, guys, lotsa christmas activities and getting up at 6am the past three days have me worn out lol


----------



## himeki (Dec 25, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> I'm sure everyone will love everythign!!
> 
> sorry, guys, lotsa christmas activities and getting up at 6am the past three days have me worn out lol



thats okay! its a busy time of year haha.
im excited to see who draw me!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 25, 2017)

This is exciting!  Merry Christmas to everyone here!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm still waiting on three things, and I have to draw one or two, but I'm hoping to start posting tonight and finish up within the next day or so!
I'm off work 'til the 28th, so I have plenty of time lol

(ev, your inbox is full)


----------



## Balverine (Dec 26, 2017)

almost all of the gifts have been posted in the OP!!

Thank you all for participating, you're all awesome and talented!!


----------



## himeki (Dec 26, 2017)

omg tysm gracelia!!!! it’s so cute!!!


I hope the two I drew for like their gifts!!!


----------



## bug2buga (Dec 27, 2017)

ahh thanks whoever got me!!


----------



## Jint (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh god thank you Hephsin!!! Ram looks adorable in your style~

​


----------



## Pearls (Dec 27, 2017)

I don’t know the tbt username of whoever drew mine but omg thank you so much!! I love it!! <3


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2017)

OMG I'm so happy!!!
Thank you apharel! <3


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 27, 2017)

ahhh thank you so much skarmoury for mine!! ♥

there are so many gorgeous drawings in there wowwww


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 27, 2017)

thank you sm to whoever drew mine ahhhhh she's adorable!!!! everybody's art looks great 

I resent the link to mine, hopefully it works now :>


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 27, 2017)

screeee thank you Jint for mine !!! My starry girl looks awesome, I'm in love aaa. Lovely art, as always. ; v;
(Also hi A r i a n e I'm glad you liked my simple drawing heh, it means a lot knowing you're happy with it ;; u;; )
Amazing artwork, everyone! It's so nice seeing everyone's entries, makes me super happy.  Happy holidays!


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 27, 2017)

Pearls said:


> I don’t know the tbt username of whoever drew mine but omg thank you so much!! I love it!! <3



I did yours. I'm glad you like it! OuO


----------



## Pearls (Dec 27, 2017)

Lorrai said:


> I did yours. I'm glad you like it! OuO



aaa thank you! <3


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 27, 2017)

Aww everyone's art is wonderful! And mine is super cute ^-^ Thank you Zeppeli for organizing this!!~


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 27, 2017)

THANK YOU ISSI!! Even the background and border is cute <3333 awwww

AND THANKS AGAIN x10000 TO ZEPPELI FOR HOSTING AND YOU GUYS FOR ALSO PARTICIPATING. FUN FUN FUN


----------



## Balverine (Dec 27, 2017)

Posted gifts for Lorrai and WordKnight!!!

I'm giving everyone who got an extension 'til the 31st to finish art!! Sorry guys, I just wanna make sure this is all wrapped up by then lol

Also, I'm still _trying_ to finish that special gift for everyone, and if I do end up finishing it, I'll prob just PM it to everyone!!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 27, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> THANK YOU ISSI!! Even the background and border is cute <3333 awwww



I’m so glad you love it!  I wanted to make the background all sparkles and stuff lol ^-^

Thank you Ariane for the adorable art I love it! ^_^

Also a big thanks to Zeppeli for hosting this!


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

Kammm said:


> Aww everyone's art is wonderful! And mine is super cute ^-^ Thank you Zeppeli for organizing this!!~



Oops forgot to tell Zeppeli to tell you I did the art! Glad you like it ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh man these look really nice :,D

I especially like mine, I think I know who made it too  anyways tysm i really love it!!


----------



## apharel (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you to the person who drew mine~ *saves to folder*

And thank you for organizing this event it was fun!  Hopefully there's a Valentines exchange in the future!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 27, 2017)

this was really fun to do! Thanks Zeppeli for hosting this event!

I have some idea on who made mine but now I'm really unsure.


----------



## Lorrai (Dec 27, 2017)

Aw! My mayor looks so cute! Thank you so much!!! XD

EDIT: (Also, may I have a link to the artist's DA, FA, Tumblr, etc for credit? OuO)


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you Chessie for the art! I love it, and the background is really pretty~


----------



## Bloody_House (Dec 28, 2017)

Aaaaah ;o; thank you namiieco for the beautiful art!♥ and Zeppeli for hosting this event!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you so much himeki, I love it! <3

Wowwww, everyone's art looks A+, everyone did great *o*
Thank you for hosting this Zeppeli!



Hephsin-Latte said:


> Thank you Chessie for the art! I love it, and the background is really pretty~



I'm glad you like it! ;w;


----------



## WordKnight (Dec 28, 2017)

Everyone's art look amazing.
Really like mine as well, wish I knew who it was  .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 29, 2017)

I love mine! It's so cute! I can't read or recognize the signature SO THANK YOU WHOEVER! <3 Sad to see mine not posted... since I think that means they dropped out and I was REALLY proud of my piece. Guess I'll have to slap a fat watermark on it or something so I can share it because I put in so much work. T_T


----------



## dedenne (Dec 29, 2017)

ALMOST FINISHED WITH MINE SO CLOSE


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 29, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> ALMOST FINISHED WITH MINE SO CLOSE



You can do it Dedenne!!! (insert link triforce heroes pompom emoticon here)


----------



## dedenne (Dec 29, 2017)

EvieEvening23 said:


> You can do it Dedenne!!! (insert link triforce heroes pompom emoticon here)



Yeah!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I love mine! It's so cute! I can't read or recognize the signature SO THANK YOU WHOEVER! <3 Sad to see mine not posted... since I think that means they dropped out and I was REALLY proud of my piece. Guess I'll have to slap a fat watermark on it or something so I can share it because I put in so much work. T_T



they haven't dropped out, they just haven't finished their art yet 0 v0


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 29, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> they haven't dropped out, they just haven't finished their art yet 0 v0



OH yay! I was worried.


----------



## bug2buga (Dec 29, 2017)

I WAS WORRIED ABOUT THE SAME THING but im glad that theres still more to be posted


----------



## Balverine (Dec 30, 2017)

I sent money to the people who had dropouts, so unless you got money, don't worry lmao

posted gifts for Dedenne and Gracelia


----------



## dedenne (Dec 30, 2017)

Omg let's seeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAAAAAA WHOEVER DID MINE THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## bug2buga (Dec 30, 2017)

spoils: its me
BUT THANKS IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT


----------



## dedenne (Dec 31, 2017)

bug2buga said:


> spoils: its me
> BUT THANKS IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT



Aaaa thank you!


----------



## Mayordaisy (Jan 1, 2018)

Are all the gifts posted?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 1, 2018)

Not quite, I have to draw the rest 
I just haven't had time, but I'm on it!!


----------



## himeki (Jan 3, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I love mine! It's so cute! I can't read or recognize the signature SO THANK YOU WHOEVER! <3 Sad to see mine not posted... since I think that means they dropped out and I was REALLY proud of my piece. Guess I'll have to slap a fat watermark on it or something so I can share it because I put in so much work. T_T



(oops didnt see this) it was me! im glad you like it


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2018)

Just a heads up, all the remaining gifts will be finished by this weekend (you all get my lame art haaaaa) and sent via PM!!!
sorry for the wait, work schedule has been hectic ; 3;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 4, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> Just a heads up, all the remaining gifts will be finished by this weekend (you all get my lame art haaaaa) and sent via PM!!!
> sorry for the wait, work schedule has been hectic ; 3;



I'm sure it will be well worth the wait!


----------



## Pearls (Jan 4, 2018)

oh how come the art I drew hasn't been posted? did the person I draw for drop out?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 4, 2018)

Unfortunately, yeah, I haven't gotten responses from the remaining people, and/or they've taken waaay too long with their extensions

sorry, guys, I'm sending bells to everyone who got a dropout or whatever lol


----------



## Pearls (Jan 4, 2018)

aw okay, thanks, i was just wondering ^^


----------



## Balverine (Jan 4, 2018)

With that being said, some of the people who decided to drop out without telling me are the same people who did this in my last exchange as well.
So, unfortunately, I'll not be allowing you to enter my next one, either, because it is too much work and stress on my end to go through the trouble of matching everyone only to have you vanish and leave me to finish all of your art.

I'm not going to name names, but I have made a list for future references : )))))


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 5, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> With that being said, some of the people who decided to drop out without telling me are the same people who did this in my last exchange as well.
> So, unfortunately, I'll not be allowing you to enter my next one, either, because it is too much work and stress on my end to go through the trouble of matching everyone only to have you vanish and leave me to finish all of your art.
> 
> I'm not going to name names, but I have made a list for future references : )))))



that's really sad to hear. But a quick question, when is the next art exchange coming up?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 5, 2018)

I wanna do one for valentines day!!
I think it'd be cool to do couple art -- or if your character is a singleton, just some cute v-day stuff lol

(edit) meaning, if I do this, I'll probably start signups like the 20th of January and give people the month of February to draw or whatever


----------



## dedenne (Jan 5, 2018)

Oooh id be up for that!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 5, 2018)

Really bummed to hear that means my person probably dropped. =[ Guess I'll have to put a big watermark over it when I use it as an example in my less crappy art shop. TAT


----------



## Balverine (Jan 5, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Really bummed to hear that means my person probably dropped. =[ Guess I'll have to put a big watermark over it when I use it as an example in my less crappy art shop. TAT



Honestly, I'm not sure what to expect with your match haa
I think they're just? In a slump? But they're still really late on their art so idk : P
(they got matched with me, so tbh, I might just post your gift for them because I don't really care about myself lmao)


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 5, 2018)

I am so sorry that some people didn't send in their art and it stressed you out. ;n;
I'm happy to hear that it hasn't put you off of hosting art exchanges altogether though!

That Valentine's Day one sounds so fun and I'd be excited to be apart of it! <333


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 5, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure what to expect with your match haa
> I think they're just? In a slump? But they're still really late on their art so idk : P
> (they got matched with me, so tbh, I might just post your gift for them because I don't really care about myself lmao)



But I care about you! =C


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ooh, Valentine's Day Art exchange! Too bad my main bab is single


----------



## Balverine (Jan 8, 2018)

final gifts!!!



Spoiler: Tee-Tee














Spoiler: Zaari



I've already drawn a chibi for you, so I hope a sprite is alright!!!









Spoiler: special gift for himeki!!



thanks for helping out ; v;







if I somehow forgot you, please let me know right away!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2018)

Those sprites are totally adorable!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 8, 2018)

Those are so cute Zeppeli! It was nice of you to do that!
I love your little sprites, I've seen them for your OCs Pokemon AU stuff on your thread and they're so fun. <3


----------



## himeki (Jan 8, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> final gifts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah omg thank you so much!!!


----------



## cosmylk (Jan 8, 2018)

Ahh can't believed I missed this art exchange, next time for sure


----------



## apharel (Jan 8, 2018)

When I read about all the complications with this art exchange, I was a bit bummed out.. TnT Since Zeppeli didn't get a present and worked tirelessly on all of this, I'd like to donate something of my own to her(?). xD



Spoiler









Sorry I had to do a lil bit of creative designing from the pixels. .___.;;


----------



## Balverine (Jan 8, 2018)

apharel said:


> When I read about all the complications with this art exchange, I was a bit bummed out.. TnT Since Zeppeli didn't get a present and worked tirelessly on all of this, I'd like to donate something of my own to her(?). xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aahhhh thank you v much ; v;
thanks all of you for participating and being so kind lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 10, 2018)

Zeppeli said:


> final gifts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally forgot to check back on the forum.
Sad, that my original Santa wasn't doing anything.. but I love that sprite, it's super cute. Thank you! ^.^


----------

